# 1994 southwind d



## prine125 (Aug 17, 2012)

I can only get the back air to run. Is thet a transfer switch somewere?


----------



## C Nash (Aug 17, 2012)

How long did you let the front try to come on?  Takes mine 5 min sometimes.  Mine works through the thermostat.  Has zone one and zone two


----------



## prine125 (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't have any AC voltage at the unit itself.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 20, 2012)

sounds like a blown fuse,or tripper breaker.  I hope that is it, that would be a lot cheaper than a new unit. When was the last time you knew it was running?


----------



## prine125 (Aug 20, 2012)

All breakers are good. I think there should be a switch for front, rear or both. Called a transfer switch.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 20, 2012)

Thinking the control should be in the thermostat or do you have seperate thermostats?


----------



## prine125 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have seperate thermostats.


----------



## Michael Hubbert (Sep 14, 2012)

I have same year coach. Check the far right cabinet above the couch...That is where my switch is located.


----------



## LEN (Sep 14, 2012)

And a few of the older coaches with 30 amp supple had a second power coed for the second air.

LEN


----------

